# Newest Tool



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Yesterday I practiced on my skew. I was surprised how well it smooths a cylinder. Today I made this skew out of rod tool steel. Nothing fancy but this baby really works good ,since it is small I can do small detail with it. Nothing fancy but works. Need to remake the handle, bottom split when turning. See the candy dish on the desk? When you can't eat candy, what does one keep in a candy dish? Grandkids love these. Who said kids have to have expensive toys to have fun? Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice job Mitch! Skews are evil 

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks good Mitch. I own 5 skews and going for 6. Both of Alan Lacers 5/8" and 1 3/8". Raffan's 1 1/4", a 1/2" skew, a 3/8" one and getting a 1/4" one. The skew is my favorite tool.


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm jealous!!! I gotta get this old lathe back up even if it's only a temporary setup.
The little spinning tops look fun, Mitch ... way fewer calories, too!
Roger
(Roefa)


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I missed the tops Mitch, I bet the grandkids will have fun!

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great Mitch, lucky Grandkids. Hope they appreciate "ole" Grandpa, he does some fine work.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks guys, all comments appreciated. Your swell. Mitch


----------

